# Euroleague 2002



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is a thread to discuss about Euroleague.

I saw the Barcelona vs Skipper Bologna game. I think the game was great, and Barcelona was even greater. They are my favorite team to win the Euroleague.

If you want to say anything about this championship just post here!

:wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: 

Oh! I just remember, you can get more information in the the sites below:

Eurobasket - Euroleague
Euroleague.net


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I hope Alba Berlin will play well against teams like Barcelona, Efes and Benetton (that's the strongest group IMO). 

My favorites to win:

*Benetton Treviso* - They've got two ex-NBA-guards (Edney, Langdon), two great youngsters (Markoishvili, Steffel) and the top European prospect for the NBA draft of 2003 (Loncar).

*CSKA Moscow* - Very solid team team with ex-NBA-Allstar Gatling (that's no joke), Wake Forest alumni Darius Songalia and European prospect Victor Khryapa.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I hope Alba Berlin will play well against teams like Barcelona, Efes and Benetton (that's the strongest group IMO).
> 
> My favorites to win:
> ...


Hey bender!

Nice to have you posting here.

Do you cheer for Alba? Can you give me some insight about this team?

Yeah, I agree with you about Benetton Treviso and CSKA Moscow. They have nice ex-NBA players and very good European prospects. I just think they are one step back than Barcelona. They spent tons of money to win the championship this year. Bodiroga, Gregor Fucka, Navarro, Sarunas and the list just go on and on...

Oh! You can't forget about Anderson Varejao!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Do you cheer for Alba? Can you give me some insight about this team?


Originally I don't cheer for Alba when they playing in the BBL (My favorites are the Opel Skyliners), but they representing Germany on international level (at least in Euroleague), so I hope they do their things well.



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Yeah, I agree with you about Benetton Treviso and CSKA Moscow. They have nice ex-NBA players and very good European prospects. I just think they are one step back than Barcelona. They spent tons of money to win the championship this year. Bodiroga, Gregor Fucka, Navarro, Sarunas and the list just go on and on...


Yeah, but think about what happened to the Portland Trailblazers after they had spent tons of money for new players in 2000/2001.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>
> 
> Yeah, but think about what happened to the Portland Trailblazers after they had spent tons of money for new players in 2000/2001.


We will have to wait and see. But Bodiroga is so amazing, it's hard to picture them failing.

As the championship is just begining I want to see some more games to analise the teams better.

I hope other people post in here too. Anyone out there???


----------



## Neo (Oct 9, 2002)

*My Candidates are......*

My candidates are....
:fire: 1#) Barcelona
:fire: 2#) Benetton Treviso
:fire: 3#) Tau Vitoria 

Why??? 
Barcelona've the best non nba player.....Bodiroga and a lot a superb players, like Jasikevicius, Navarro, G.****a (Gregor F-U-C-K-A) & Varejao.

Benetton've Langdon, Edney & Loncar (http://www.nbadraft.net/international.htm) who is the 1# international Prospects for the next nba draft.

Tau.... It's my favorite team... They've an ex-nba Mottola, Scola (who was drafted by S.A.), Rashard Griffith , and the explosive Nocioni (who is my favorite sudamerican player)


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

*Basket city*

Personally I think the 2 Bologna's teams have great rosters but sthing's going wrong and I can't figure what because I haven't seen them this season.But it's still toooo early...
For example Ruslan Avlejev and Mladen Sekularac are playing awfully right now and can't get worse.Also Smodis who had a great season last year hasn't played yet.The same as Bowlder.So don't underestimate them.
About Fortitudo,I think they're gonna have a great season.
The key is that Pozz adapted really soon to his new team.And I'm waiting for Lupos to get hot!!!!!


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*How would Barcelona do against The Lakers or Sac*

With Bodiroga, f*u*c*k*a, Navarro, Jasikevicius and VAREJAO, ANDERSON this could be a difficult team to match up against. If they could get a top center, This could be an interesting team.

Bodiroga is a tough matchup as demonstrated against the USA world team. He basically just did whatever he wanted.

coached by Pesic could this team compete with top NBA team


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Thanks for the answers!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Neo</b>!
> My candidates are....
> :fire: 1#) Barcelona
> :fire: 2#) Benetton Treviso
> ...


I like Nocioni too. He is very explosive, but I think Scola it's more skilled.

Loncar isn't the first international prospect. Look at nbadraft.net. Varejao is projected number 4 and Loncar number 6.



> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Personally I think the 2 Bologna's teams have great rosters but sthing's going wrong and I can't figure what because I haven't seen them this season.But it's still toooo early...
> For example Ruslan Avlejev and Mladen Sekularac are playing awfully right now and can't get worse.Also Smodis who had a great season last year hasn't played yet.The same as Bowlder.So don't underestimate them.
> About Fortitudo,I think they're gonna have a great season.
> The key is that Pozz adapted really soon to his new team.And I'm waiting for Lupos to get hot!!!!!


I think the 2 Bologna's teams will improve their games during the competitions. They have some talent in their rosters. Let's wait more.



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> With Bodiroga, f*u*c*k*a, Navarro, Jasikevicius and VAREJAO, ANDERSON this could be a difficult team to match up against. If they could get a top center, This could be an interesting team.
> 
> Bodiroga is a tough matchup as demonstrated against the USA world team. He basically just did whatever he wanted.
> ...


I don't think so. They are a strong team, but they don't have a very important thing to match a NBA team, speed. The Yugoslavia and Argentina have it. But not Barcelona.

But if they could get a top center, I still don't see they wining, unless they get Shaq!!!


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I can't figure how you consider Loncar as a top prospect.When
he played in Junior level he was a dominant center but he hasn't done much in proffessional level although he played in a medium German team...Anyway you should also take a look at Panathinakos who has 2 ex-NBAers(Buford with double digits in scoring for Memphis and his team mate in Memphis and great talent Fotsis who will return to NBA soon),also one of the best point guards in Europe about defence and organising,Ariel Mc Donald(ex-Macabi),the flashy-lefty scorer Lakovic,Kutluai one of the purest scorers in Europe and too many Greek talents!!!A very balanced and athletic team that has also the best coach in the world-no doubt-Zelimir Obradovic!!!


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry forgot!JGKoblenz,could you tell me a bit how the Skipper players look like,especially Delfino,Pozz and Lubos.I have seen Lubos at the Euro'99 but it's 3 years now,Pozz a couple of times and never Delfino.Thanx


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> I can't figure how you consider Loncar as a top prospect.When
> he played in Junior level he was a dominant center but he hasn't done much in proffessional level although he played in a medium German team...Anyway you should also take a look at Panathinakos who has 2 ex-NBAers(Buford with double digits in scoring for Memphis and his team mate in Memphis and great talent Fotsis who will return to NBA soon),also one of the best point guards in Europe about defence and organising,Ariel Mc Donald(ex-Macabi),the flashy-lefty scorer Lakovic,Kutluai one of the purest scorers in Europe and too many Greek talents!!!A very balanced and athletic team that has also the best coach in the world-no doubt-Zelimir Obradovic!!!


It's not only me that is saying Loncar is a top prospect, a lot of scouts and the nbdadraft.net site is saying that too. You have to try figuring out how he will develop and not only be based on how he is playing right now. With such a young boy you can't say how he will play for 2 years from now. Understand why I think he is a good prospect?

About Panathinaikos, I think they are a very good team, and have the tradition to always end up good in the Euroleague. They won their firts game against KK Buducnost by 87 to 71. Fotsis had an amazing game and collected 31 points. Mcdonald made a good game too with 20 points.



> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Sorry forgot!JGKoblenz,could you tell me a bit how the Skipper players look like,especially Delfino,Pozz and Lubos.I have seen Lubos at the Euro'99 but it's 3 years now,Pozz a couple of times and never Delfino.Thanx


It's hard to tell how a player looks like for just one game, but I saw Delfino playing a couple of times and I think he has a big potential. Maybe NEO can tell us a litlle more about him...

In the game against Barcelona, Delfino, Pozz and Lubos played with a lot of speed and they focus the game in the fast break points. Sometimes they looked lost.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Guys if Panathinaikos can make their star players work as a team I doubt that Barcelona will win the Euroleague. Barcelona has a nice starting five but a really weak bench and in order to win you need to have a strong bench. Besides take out Bodiroga and the Barca team is mediocre.....

Anyway about Fotsis he has been by far PAO's best player so far. Obradovic decided not get another center this season as he expects a lot more by Papadopoulos (who was dissapointing last year but fantastic in the F4)
Papadopoulos/Middleton
Tsartsaris/Fotsis/Zouza
Fotsis/Alvertis
Kutluay/Buford/Ballogiannis
McDonald/Lakovic/Kalaitzis
I don't think there is another team in Euroleague with so much depth.......


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Guys if Panathinaikos can make their star players work as a team I doubt that Barcelona will win the Euroleague. Barcelona has a nice starting five but a really weak bench and in order to win you need to have a strong bench. Besides take out Bodiroga and the Barca team is mediocre.....
> 
> Anyway about Fotsis he has been by far PAO's best player so far. Obradovic decided not get another center this season as he expects a lot more by Papadopoulos (who was dissapointing last year but fantastic in the F4)
> ...


You said well. But the fact is, Bodiroga will play for Barca, so this team is very good. No matter how bad the bench is, in fact I can say that Anderson Varejao isn't mediocre at all. He is a very good player and give it all in every play. I agree that Panathinaikos has the depth, but look at Lakers, the 3 times champions of NBA, they are less depth than Kings and probably Mavs. In order to win you need the players that can decide, Bodrioga is the best to do that! Of course, take out him and Barca gets nothing. But as I said before...

Bodiroga will play for Barca.


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

Pao´s(Panathinaikos athen) bench might be the best in the Euroleague but Barcas starting five is damm good, maybe a little bit weak at the center spot but Navarro and Jasekevicius in backcourt and Bodiroga and Fu cka on the wings is the best fourpunch in the euroleague. 

And as JR Koblenz said, Bodiroga is a player who desides games alone, he is the best clutch player in Europe and IMO the best european clutch player overall (including NBA players).

So I think Barca will win it this year, the Final4 is taking place in Barcelona and Svetislav Pesic is the right coach to get the job done. 

IMO Pao,CSKA and Bennetton are the other teams wich reach the F4.(hard to predict) 

My favorite team is Alba Berlin and I´am hoping that Alba can do better this season than the last but the start was not very promising (21pt. homeloss to efes) and with the reduction to 24 Teams the euoleague is very competetive and it will be hard to even advance to the next round.

What are your Favorite teams ?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the post Mister!

I already said before but I will say it again, my favorite team is Barcelona, but that's just because Anderson Varejao. I like Tau too.

And for Alba I will stay with the words of bender


> I hope Alba Berlin will play well against teams like Barcelona, Efes and Benetton (that's the strongest group IMO).


PS: I'm the new mod of this board, any help you guys need just PM me.

:banana: :gbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

In my opinion Alba was very unlucky this year cause they signed a great player who could make the differnce from last year and he got seriously injured.I mean the Lithuanian forward Andrius Jurkunas.I've watched him several times and I believe he is a great talent who just needed to be at a High-level team abroad to show his skills.But he got injured and you signed instead Rankin who is at the end of his career and cannot contribute much.And it's also sth I can't understand.Some players and especially Garris and Demirel,are great with the NT but really bad with Alba.Can sb explain to me???????
About Barca now they do have a quite good bench as well with the experienced Rodriguez,athletic guard De la Fuente,super talent Varejao and big Duenias,don't they?


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

The Problem with Alba is that we´ve lost Alexis the player who brought success to Alba (since he is on the team, they have won the German League Title every year, 6 years in a row) we also lost Koturovic, NT Center of Yugoslavia,
and starting pg Phelps.
The new players are good but right now only Lollis has shown that he can help the team, last seasons Jugoslavian League MVP ,Stanojevic ,who is assumed to replace Koturovic has to step up, and last years top scorer of the German League,DC Collins, who is expected to replace Phelps has been a bigtime underachiever so far.
Nino and Mithat are still young players who are very inconsistent in their offensive production, but Nino allways helps the team on the defensive side and Mithat is developing in the right direction. Both players did play good games with Alba in the past and they will be even better this season, IMO they are like the other Nationalteamplayers in a psychological deep because they are just coming from a geat Worldchampionship and now they have to concentrate on the „normal“ league games again, they had their Season highlight befor the season even started.
Also it´s easier to shine when you have a guy like Dirk N. on your team, he draws the attention of the whole defence on him, and his teammates have more space and time to show their offensive skills.
Another problem is that the german Nationalteam players(Lütcke,Rödel,Garris,Demirel and Pesic) and the new players like Lollis, Collins and Stanojevic had only a very short time to get used to each other, as the Nt. players did get some days off after the WC´s.


----------



## oberon (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, since I'm from Barcelona I will give my opinion about my favourite team.

The Euroleague (formerly known as European Cup) has been always a doomed trophy for F.C. Barcelona. Someone has already said that this year the final four will take place in Barcelona, so adding Bodiroga, ****a and Femmerling to Sarunas Jasikevicius, J.C. Navarro and Dueñas (don't overlook this guy, if healthy he is one of the most dominant centers of the competition) can only mean a desperate effort to finally win the championship.

Now, these are my thoughts about the current roster:

GUARDS

- Sarunas Jasikevicius: IMO the most solid guard on this team. He has leadership, clutch time ability and long range shooting. On the deffensive side, he's not specially skilled.

- Juan Carlos Navarro: Drafted by the Wizards at the second round, he can win a game by himself... or lose it. Excellent range, great ability to score stopping when everybody thinks he's going to attack the basket and shooting a lob over his defender (this shot is called "la bomba" in Spain and has also become his nickname). Again, he is not a good defender. Pesic often plays him as a PG though his natural position is SG.

- Nacho Rodríguez: He contributes with the skills that Saras and Navarro lack of: Defense and experience at the backcourt. With the arrival of Pesic, his role has lost importance since he prefers Bodiroga to direct the attack.

FORWARDS:

- Dejan Bodiroga: What can I say? I think you all know him (or maybe not, I often forget that I'm in a american board). Personally, I don't like the way he absorbs the game when he's on the court, even making PG duties, but I must admit that he's the best player in Europe.

- Rodrigo de la Fuente: A good role player: defense, hustle and all that kind of things that are not shown in TV replays but help winning games. He's lately shown some good 3 pt. range.

- Cesar Bravo: He has been prometed this year from the junior team. Very good rebounder, gives it all in every moment and can take tough deffensive assignments. At this moment he looks like a younger De la Fuente. We'll see.

- Gregor ****a: A 7 ft. forward. Everybody expected a lot from him here and that seemed to affect him during the first games of the season. He seems now more relaxed and maybe will start to demonstrate why he was awarded as MVP of the Lega last year.
Personally I would prefer a more physical and intense player at the PF spot because when he's playing the frontcourt looks a bit soft, but again I must admit that he's a threat for any deffense.

- Anderson Varejao: I consider him a PF, though he could play as a C in Europe. Very quick and flashy, developing good movements and shot blocking ability. His physical game allows him to fight under the boards. I think he has a good upside but, at the moment, he's still raw.

CENTERS 

- Roberto Dueñas: As I said before, his health concerns have avoided to consider him one of the most dominant centers in Europe. The limited minutes he plays bring intimidation, rebound, not flashy but effective post game, and good ability to dish assistences for the open man. Success for Barcelona will depend on his contribution.

- Patrick Femmerling: Probably, he'll play major minutes at the C spot. I haven't seen many games of him but I think he will be a good contributor at both sides of the court. IMO he's been a good addition to take pressure away from Dueñas.

- Alfonso Alzamora: A young and raw big body. Pesic likes rotating a lot his players so he will sure replace Dueñas or Femmerling a lot along the season.

In conclusion, I think that Barcelona has it all to win: stars and experienced and effective role players. If they can just play like a real team an play defense instead of just trying to play like the Mavericks, maybe we'll have the championship at Barcelona. At last:yes: 

I hope you understand this post. My english is pretty weird


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mister</b>!
> 
> Also it´s easier to shine when you have a guy like Dirk N. on your team, he draws the attention of the whole defence on him, and his teammates have more space and time to show their offensive skills.


100% Correct.
I can say for personal experience, it's easier to play with better players. It's simple. In the NT they are playing with the best.



> Originally posted by <b>oberon</b>!
> I hope you understand this post. My english is pretty weird


You write very well. And your english is fine.

Good break down man!!!

I agree with all your descriptions about the players. 



> Originally posted by <b>oberon</b>!
> - Anderson Varejao: I consider him a PF, though he could play as a C in Europe. Very quick and flashy, developing good movements and shot blocking ability. His physical game allows him to fight under the boards. I think he has a good upside but, at the moment, he's still raw.



Especially Anderson's one. As I'm a brazilian, I have to admit that he is still raw. But you have to consider his age 19 only. A you follow the Barca Team I expect you saw how he plays hard in every match and never gives up in a play.

*For everyone:*

JUST KEEP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!!!


:banana: :gbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm still very unhappy with Garris and I'll explain you why.
The first time I watched him was 3 years ago I think in a game here in Greece between Alba and Panathinaikos.I think that was his 1st year with the pro team of Alba as well.And honestly he reminded me a bit of Carlton Myers!!!Just a couple of minutes
after he entered from the bench he made a steal and dunked in fb and in the next offence he sank a three from about 8 meters!!!
I got very excited with this tall,thin and athletic guard but who also seemed to have "gutts" and played spectaculy.Then I watched him again at the Eurobasket '00 in Instabul and he made
a great tournament .But in Alba he has made no progress at all.
I agree that he contributes much in defence but I think he should become the leader of Alba someday and don't become happy as a role player.I think he has the talent...


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

*Hey Mister!!!!*

Could you make me a favor????Give me a little clue abou Offori-Attah and Peter Fehse that must be both great talents.I believe Germany has a great new generation of players adding to the previously mentioned guys Roller,Strasser,Misan,Okulaja,
Kasun maybe,Maras,Demirel,Femerling and of course the Great Dirk.I also like Weber of Levercusen.And I just remember of a guy that was mentioned in some scouting reports as an interesting talent a couple of yesrd ago but disappeared since then.I think his name was Luka Dawidowski...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Updated (10-17-2002 at 07:32 PM)*

*REGULAR SEASON - Game 2 *

Group A 

Skipper Bologna 88 - 78 Alba Berlin 

Pau-Orthez 77 - 74 Cibona Vip 

Efes Pilsen 84 - 83 Benetton Treviso

AEK Athens 57 - 62 FC Barcelona

Group B 

Union Olimpija 72 - 76 Tau Ceramica

KK Buducnost 72 - 78 Unicaja

Zalgiris Kaunas 79 - 94 Panathinaikos

Maccabi 107 - 81 Montepaschi Siena

Group C 

CSKA 93 - 57 Partizan Mobtel

Olympiacos 71 - 77 Ulker Istanbul

Adecco Asvel 87 - 80 Idea Slask

Real Madrid 73 - 81 Virtus Bologna

I will updated it later when all the round finishes...And I will post my opinions about the games too...

Just an observation, the game Athens vs Barcelona had a very low score. And the game Efes Pilsen vs Benetton Treviso looks like a very thrilled one.

If anyone has any opinion about this games just let us know!


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

I am still optimistic about Garris and infact he has made some progress in the past two years, but you are right he has to step-up and become a more important player to Alba, IMO he will make a huge step this season but if he doesn´t he will probably never.
Maybe he should leave Alba for a season like Pesic did(I think he did it because of his father) he played in Greece for a season and when he came back he had gained confidence and he developed into a leader, Btw Nino has more talent than Pesic had. 
Okulaja did the same thing and so did Mithat and Arigbabu, the only player who should have stayed longer with Alba is Misan, IMO he could have developed better playing with Alba
then sitting on the Olympiakos bench. 

As you are from Greece( are you? ) how is he (Misan) doing this season?
Now,after Papalukas left, there should be more time for him on the court.

Now to Fehse and Offori-Attah,
I saw Fehse only once, he was playing in somekind of junior Allstargame during the German Allstarweekend in Berlin this year. He dominated the game was MVP and leading scorer, he was very mobil for his hight (2,10m and still growing) and had a good middistance shoot, but I really know not much about him as he played somwhere in a 3rd Devision team and this season started playing in a farm team of the Frankfurt Skyliners in the 2nd Devision.
I hope that he will make it to the first team during the Season, but he is obviously far away from been ready for the NBA.

Offori was playing with Alba´s Farm team until this season( He has gone to a Highschool somewhere near Washington for a year). 
To be honest I saw him only a few times but from what I saw he has great talent, hes a great athlete and leaper with quickhands and a good outside shot, if he returns next season he will probably make it on Alba´s Roster.

That´s all I can tell you about these guys.

Btw, Kasun is an Croation who isn´t gonna play for Germaný, but we have some nice talents and as long as Dirk is with the team we will have some succes in the next years.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't watch the Euroleague games, but I'll try to do a kind of prediction anyway.

Two teams seem to be above the rest for different reasons:

- BENETTON TREVISO: Last year they were terrific, rolling over every team in the Italian league and getting a spot in the Euroleague's Final Four. This year they are on the same way, playing up-tempo basketball, with amazing scores (really unbelievable taking in account the 40 minutes of playing time). The change of coach (Missina instead of D'Antoni) has not been dramatic at all. And the arrival of Langdon covers well enough the departure of Bell and Nachbar. And they are lead by Tyus Edney, a well-experienced player in European competition, and a decisive player here.

So to me they are right now the best team in Europe. No question. It's the safest bet to predict them making the Final Four.

But I see one problem with them. The Final Four are not traditionally the ideal games for up-tempo and open court basketball like Benetton's. Those live or die games are much more defensive oriented than usual. Said that, if they are enough better than the rest by the Spring, they will probably win anyway.

- F.C.BARCELONA: This year's team is absolutely different from last year's one. New coach (Pesic replacing Aíto García-Reneses) and two new leaders (Bodiroga and F u c k a). The begining of the season has not been too good for them, getting some defeats and playing badly. I supposse they need time to play as a team.

But the have the best starting five in Europe and some good role players. They even have a great center in Dueñas, if he is healthy. And they have Bodiroga, The Man here in Europe. But, will Pesic be able to make a team out of them?.

If F.C.Barcelona get a place in the Final Four, they will be the favourite team. But I wouldn't bet my head that they get so far. We will see.


My view about other teams I know about (Spanish of course):

- TAU Vitoria: They have very good players: Scola, Noccioni, Mottola, Foirest, Griffith (if he ends playing like he is suppose to play) and Bennett in February. The worst thing is that right now they are playing badly. Griffith sucks, Mottola is still soft and there is not replacement for Bennett. But with Dusko Ivanovic in command (he is the coach) everything is possible.

- Real Madrid: Not a chance. Not enough talent.

- Unicaja Malaga: Great talent and depth, but they lack scoring in the low post and team game, so I wouldn't bet on them.


There are other possible candidates in Europe, just by looking their rosters:

- Panathinaikos: As "suspect" says, they have a great collection of players (Fotsis, McDonald, Alvertis...), but they could also have problems in the paint. Obradovic (Mr. Euroleagues) is the coach, so...

- Montepaschi Siena: Mirsad Turckan, Alphonso Ford and Roberto Chiacig are enough reasons make a contender out of this team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for posting here Genjuro.



> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> - TAU Vitoria: They have very good players: Scola, Noccioni, Mottola, Foirest, Griffith (if he ends playing like he is suppose to play) and Bennett in February. The worst thing is that right now they are playing badly. Griffith sucks, Mottola is still soft and there is not replacement for Bennett. *But with Dusko Ivanovic in command (he is the coach) everything is possible.*


What do you mean with this?
Why is everything possible with Dusko Ivanovic?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Why is everything possible with Dusko Ivanovic?


Ivanovic is the best coach in the Spanish League, and probably all over Europe. He is able to take the maximum effort out of every player. The defensive level of his teams is just amazing. And he designs simple but very efficient offensive plays, usually moving the ball through the post. Last season, with Oberto and Tomasevic, they mastered it. This season, with both of them gone, Rashard Griffith would be the key. He is a great inside presence with very good court vision and passing skills.

Ivanovic is also known because of his training methods. One of his favourite sentences is that _weariness does not exist, is just a mental issue_. He puts a lot of pressure over his players during the trainings, so they are ready for every situation in a game.

In fact, some very important players left the club this summer supposedly because of Ivanovic and his methods, in spite of having won the Spanish League and the Spanish Cup last season. But from the president of the team to the supporters, everybody has blind faith in this coach.

I hope I have helped.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> 
> Ivanovic is the best coach in the Spanish League, and probably all over Europe. He is able to take the maximum effort out of every player. The defensive level of his teams is just amazing. And he designs simple but very efficient offensive plays, usually moving the ball through the post. Last season, with Oberto and Tomasevic, they mastered it. This season, with both of them gone, Rashard Griffith would be the key. He is a great inside presence with very good court vision and passing skills.
> ...


Wow, this is the kind of coach I would love to have in Brazil. I think the National Team could be much more effective if we have a great coach. 
I think Oberto is an amazing player, sometimes in the World Championship he was more important to Argentina than Ginobili. It's hard to substitute a player like him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Games Today:

Group A
Skipper Bologna 82-76 AEK Athens (Nice win for Skipper. AEK is a good competition)

Group B 
Tau Ceramica 90-85 Montepaschi Siena (Scola had 31 points; Nocioni 27 points and 10 rebounds)
Unicaja 77-78 Zalgiris Kaunas

Group C
Ulker Istanbul 65-63 Adecco Asvel 
CSKA Moscow 74-67 Olympiacos (Songalia had 17
points)

Watch out for the games thursday?

Look [here]. Good previews.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Euroleague Standings*

First Total Games, than W, than L.
*Group A *

1 Barcelona 4 4 0
2 Benetton 3 2 1 
3 Cibona 3 2 1
4 Efes Pilsen 4 2 2 
5 Skipper 4 2 2
6 Pau-Orthez 4 2 2
7 AEK 3 0 3 
8 Alba 3 0 3 


*Group B*
1 TAU 4 4 0 
2 Maccabi 3 2 1
3 Panathinaikos 3 2 1
4 Olimpija 3 2 1
5 Unicaja 3 1 2 
6 Zalgiris 3 1 2 
7 Montepaschi 3 1 2 
8 Buducnost 4 0 4


*Group C* 
1 CSKA Moscow 3 3 0 
2 Virtus 4 3 1 
3 ASVEL 3 2 1 
4 Ulker 3 2 1 
5 Real Madrid 3 1 2 
6 Olympiacos 4 1 3 
7 Idea Slask 4 1 3 
8 Partizan 4 1 3 

I will update it later!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Three defeats for Alba.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Three defeats for Alba.


Hey, cheer up!

They are winning against AEK in the third quarter!

AEK [GRE] 54 
Alba Berlin [GER] 59

You can follow the stats live [here]

Hope they win this one! :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey bender! Alba won!!!

1 point!

AEK 87 - 88 Alba

Now you can celebrate :cheers:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

:jump:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Regular Season GAME 4*

If you want to look at all the results, stats, reports and quotes of this round, just click [here]

Two games decided by one point, AEK 87 - 88 Alba and Efes Pilsen 91 - 92 Barcelona. 

First victory to Alba and Barcelona stay undefeated in the competition!

TAU is great with 4 wins. PAOK didn't find his best basketball, they lost by the second time against Montepaschi.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Alba did it again*

Alba Berlin vs Cibona Vip: Final 84-70


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Alba did it again*

We are at Game 6 of the Regular Season

Latest Results:

Alba 82 - 80 Pau-Orthez 
Efes Pilsen 74 - 79 AEK 
Benetton 95 - 80 Skipper 
Cibona 94 - 77 Barcelona 
TAU 113 - 88 Zalgiris 
Maccabi 107 - 86 Buducnost 
Montepaschi 86 - 79 Olimpija 
Panathinaikos 77 - 65 Unicaja 
Partizan 79 - 71 ASVEL 
Real Madrid 73 - 66 Olympiacos 
Virtus 83 - 85 CSKA Moscow 
Idea Slask 84 - 93 Ulker 

Take a look at the new contender  :

http://www.euroleague.net/reports/report.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=6&partido=61


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Regular Season GAME 7 

Look at the results and the standings.

http://www.euroleague.net/results/results.jsp

Unfortunally I wasn't able to watch any game this round. The most strange result was Unicaja 71 - 54 TAU. Very low score for the first team of the group B. The Spanish teams seems to be dominating this year.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

Well,the Euroleague seems like a spanish-thing this year...

I think Barcelona has a superb team,and Tau too; with a couple of players who can dominate like Nocioni,Griffith...but they have a problem,Scola has injuried and will be 2 months out 

In my opinion,Barcelona will win this year (for first time!!!  )
because they have three players who are unstoppable most games.

*DEJAN BODIROGA* - no one can stop this man,he has great handle,great shoot (even when he doesn't like to much 3 point shoots),great D...something like a perfect player.I enjoy him a lot

*JUAN CARLOS NAVARRO* - a big offensive talent.His favourite shoot,a kind of layup named ''the bomb'' is impossible to block (believe me...).His principal problems are the defence and the field goald %,because so many times he tries crazy shoots

*ROBERTO DUEÑAS* - When he's fit,he's the dominant center in Europe.he is really slow,but his 2.20 metres make him a wall in defence and a tower in atack.He is very clever,he can dish for the open shot when he is defended by two guys,he can move well in the paint...A great center,I think


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> DEJAN BODIROGA - no one can stop this man,he has great handle,great shoot (even when he doesn't like to much 3 point shoots),great D...something like a perfect player.I enjoy him a lot


    
Bodiroga, great D??????


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> Bodiroga, great D??????


Great O!!!SORRY!!!   But he is not that bad in D,you know


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*EUROLEAGUE - Regular Season GAME 9 *

For the results click [here]

Alba lost for 3 points to Skipper (77 - 80). Barcelona won again against AEK with a very low score (68 - 54).

I think we can predict the top 16 now. Feel free to do it.

Here are my predictions:

Group A

Barcelona
Benneton
Skipper
Efes Pilsen

Group B

TAU 
Panathinaikos 
Olimpija 
Unicaja
Maccabi

Group C

CSKA Moscow 
Olympiacos 
Virtus 
Real Madrid


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

My opinion (even if it's still too early)


Group A

Benneton
Barcelona
Efes Pilsen
Cibona

Group B

TAU 
Panathinaikos 
Olimpija 
Unicaja
Maccabi

Group C

CSKA Moscow 
Ulker 
Virtus
Olympiacos


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RiSInG</b>!
> Well,the Euroleague seems like a spanish-thing this year...
> 
> I think Barcelona has a superb team,and Tau too; with a couple of players who can dominate like Nocioni,Griffith...but they have a problem,Scola has injuried and will be 2 months out
> ...


I agree with you. Barcelona is my top-favorite to win this time. Not just because they have excellent players, like Bodiroga, Navarro, Duenas, F.ucka and Varejao. They also have the probably best coach that Europe has ever seen in Svetislav Pesic. He knows how to make a team win.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> They also have the probably best coach that Europe has ever seen in Svetislav Pesic. He knows how to make a team win.


Not so sure about that. It's not that difficult to win when you run the Yugoslavian National Team.

Last weekend, F.C.Barcelona lost badly against Pamesa Valencia. This team is one of the best of all Europe. They have for sure a top inside game with Dejan Tomasevic, Fabricio Oberto and Bernard Hopkins. And they also have players like Abbio, Paraíso, Kammerichs or Rodilla. Too bad they are not playing the Euroleague. In the Spanish League the are the leaders so far.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Not with Yugoslavia. But Pesic won the european championship 1993 with Germany. I think this was a huge surprise.


----------

